# Dlink dir 615 - won't let me upgrade firmware



## Jlsturg (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a dlink dir 615 router that has started to drop wireless signal continuously (as in once every minute or so). I looked into potential issues and all signs point to firmware upgrading as the solution. I even looked up the latest firmware for my unit and it indicate that it repaired wireless connection issues. But my issue is that I downloaded the latest firmware and it won't let me install it. It keeps saying that it isn't the right file or my router is too busy to complete the upload. But this is all I am doing. Any help?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you please follow the instructions in this  sticky so we can get a picture of your network.


----------



## Jlsturg (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there. 

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue? 
Wireless only. 

Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? 
Canada - cogeco cable

What type of Broadband connection are you using? 
Cable

What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router
Modem = RCA Broadband
Router = Dlink Dir 615

What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer.
None - i am operating a Mac iPad 

For Wireless issue only:

Mac Users - Download, Install and Run AirRaidar. 
I tried this but it kept saying download unsuccessful


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can we see the results of the *ipconfig /all* and also the xirrus screenshot please.


----------



## motionUK (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe consider dd wrt firmware as an alternative aka better firmware than the manufacturer.

Had a quick look on their website and your router seems to be supported. 

With all router firmwares you should be looking at a .bin file when uploading/flashing to the router.

If your .bin is in a rar then your router might be rejecting it.

I would go with the DD WRT firmware, but you do so at your own risk, if you brick then please do not get upset or annoyed with me. 

Good Luck


----------

